# Lady GaGa's true identity revealed.



## Karren (Apr 30, 2009)

But how did the Grammy-nominated singer go from brunette Stefani Joanne Angelina Germanotta to preconception defying, flashy dressing, platinum blonde superstar Lady Gaga?

Germanotta was born in Yonkers, New York, where she attended a private Catholic girls school, wrote her first piano ballad at age 13, and then won early entrance into New York's prestigious Tisch school for the performing arts.

But Germanotta needed to strike out on her own to become Lady Gaga. She ditched school and threw herself into New York's Lower East Side music scene as a naive, convent-educated teenager.

"I went against all I was brought up to be; I moved out of home, wouldn't take any help from my parents [her internet entrepreneur dad and his business partner wife], and supported myself with waitressing jobs and stripping," she said. "I discovered a real personal freedom through it."

It wasn't long before Germanotta's talent for writing hook-laden melodies came to the attention of major record labels. Just 20, she wrote hits for the Pussycat Dolls, Britney Spears and New Kids On The Block.

But it was while working with producer Rob Fusari that she got her attention-grabbing stage name. After noting that her singing voice sounded like her hero, Queen's Freddie Mercury, Fusari named her Lady Gaga for the Queen hit "Radio Ga Ga."

While her provocative burlesque pop act Lady Gaga and the Starlight Revue was a hit in Manhattan's downtown nightclubs, mainstream showbusiness was nonplussed. When she showed up for auditions with labels and musicals, the usual reaction was utter bewilderment.

"A lot of record labels thought I was too theatrical," she said. "Then, when I auditioned for stage musicals, the producers said I was too pop."

Finally, it was rapper Akon who recognised her singing ability and got her a major deal.

Source - http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/mus...ome-lady-gaga/


----------



## Darla (Apr 30, 2009)

inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 30, 2009)

Yea, Catholic school does that to ya. Definitely wanna rebel against everything when you leave.

Her story sounds cool enough.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 30, 2009)

I read up on her on wiki. While I'm not a huge fan of hers, I like some of her music.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 30, 2009)

I like her music and style. And I like her use of wigs, make up and outfits, which are almost costumy.

Off stage, I'm sure she can go just about anywhere and not be recognized.


----------



## purpleRain (Apr 30, 2009)

I love her acoustic version of pokerface on a Dutch TV show:


----------



## Ozee (Apr 30, 2009)

gee she sounds great in that vid but looks horrid :/


----------



## Roxie (Apr 30, 2009)

She is one weird girl! But deffinitely, Catholic schools raise weird girls! I went to a catholic primary school and I was a total rebel. After two years, my mum yanked me out and took so many years to tame me!



I like Lady Gaga's songs, but that is deffinitely it.


----------



## pure25honey (Apr 30, 2009)

I wish I could see a picture of her before she was lady gaga.


----------



## HairEgo (May 2, 2009)

LOL I went to Catholic private schools my whole life and I ended up pretty normal and non-rebelious!


----------



## Lucy (May 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL I went to Catholic private schools my whole life and I ended up pretty normal and non-rebelious! wasn't katie perry all religious too? lol, honestly i think most of this background stuff is just PR.


----------



## nydoll23 (May 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love her acoustic version of pokerface on a Dutch TV show:
QZPSXRLMPKI&amp;feature=related


its an interesting twist on the original song


----------

